# vintage italian



## sloar (Feb 20, 2012)

just repainted my colnago super, pretty happy how it turned out.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 20, 2012)

*Sweet!*

The lugs are cool too.Nervex or Campy?


----------



## Old-Bikes (Feb 20, 2012)

PCHiggin said:


> The lugs are cool too.Nervex or Campy?




they aren't Nervex, and Campy never produced lugs (only dropouts and some braze-ons).


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 20, 2012)

*Thanks...*

Didnt know that.Post some pics when assembled


----------



## sloar (Feb 20, 2012)

dont hold your breath, right now all i have is the frame and fork. plan on doing a period correct campagnolo nuovo record build. $$$$$$$$$$$$$ that i dont have right now...


----------



## ericbaker (Feb 21, 2012)

awesom, just sold my '73 super. beautiful bike.


----------



## jackomeano (Mar 5, 2012)

*Campagnolo Parts and other Italian parts.*

Hello, 
 I love the Frame.  If your looking for parts, look at ebay .it  Italy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 most wont sell to the states but you can ship to me and I will pass them on to you as long as you pay for shipping  (Only).


----------

